# how many water traps are necessary?



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi I'm run dual 444c on 5 gallon exo mount set up.I have 2 3/8 watertraps.but how I'm running my compressors all inlets are 1/4.I'd have to use more fittings to fit these traps after each compressor. Should I do that ?and worry about more leaks?or just run 1 3/8 before my manifold and forget the dual traps? Or order 2 1/4 traps to not have to use more fittings to fit them Inline with each compressor? I'm ny and run 1/4 lines.daily driver.trying to do install asap.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Water trap goes between your tank and manifold *every. single. time.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Water trap goes between your tank and manifold *every. single. time.*


Thank you for your input and reiterating this point. 

I could dive right into the science of aluminum tanks, welded bottom tanks, non-welded bottom tanks, etc. However, that's a waste. At the end of the day, a trap between the tank and the manifold is imperative.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great .1 trap it is.back to the work bench


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

Over-kill for a daily driven car in the Midwest? I will be doing a water trap between each compressor and one between the tank and manifold.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

^^^^that's what I was going to do? But it's overkill.from what bagriders told me.one between mani and tank and a drain line on bottom of tank is best.drain tank every 2 weeks and watertrap.and your golden...


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Water trap goes between your tank and manifold *every. single. time.*


This x2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

beachbum718 said:


> ^^^^that's what I was going to do? But it's overkill.from what bagriders told me.one between mani and tank and a drain line on bottom of tank is best.drain tank every 2 weeks and watertrap.and your golden...


Everyone has conflicting opinions. For the longest time, BagRiders told everyone to put one between the compressor and the tank. Now, because Air Lift changed their school of thought; Bagriders has told everyone it goes between the manifold and the tank. The best spot is between the manifold and the tank - we've been saying this for years.

Honestly, it comes down to the replacement cost. The cost of a V2 manifold at full retail is around $750. Which is cheaper? Protect your investment and put one between the tank and the manifold. If you want to keep your system extra dry, then put one after each pump and before the manifold. You're not going to hurt anything by going this route.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 3


----------

